# Atlantic City Summer Events



## Smokin Butt (Feb 27, 2007)

If you find yourself in Atlantic City this summer, please check out the Atlantic City Surf baseball team. Smokin Butt Cigar hosts various cigar events at the largest outdoor cigar "lounge."

The Smokin Butt Girls are usually on hand as well as live music (TBD). We even have our own beer vendor in the lounge...

AC Surf . com
Smokin Butt Cigar . com

Keep on Smokin!


----------



## JohnHayCigars-cl (Mar 9, 2007)

Smokin Butt.....I have heard of you before. Did you do the Atlantic City Cigar Gala at the ball field last Sept?


----------

